# scorp tryin to climb glass



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

i have had my scorpion for a week and he behaves normally, but when hes out he always is tryin to climb outta his cage. is this normal/ will he always act this way...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A lot of animals don't understand the concept of glass. He can see through/past it but doesn't understand why he can't go through... Lots of arachnids, reptiles and amphibians do this on a regular basis. I'm watching one of my snakes doing it right now...


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Agreed ^^^^

Very good point. Back when I had Scorpions, they all did that for the first few months that I had them. After a few months, that trend seemed to die out; however, they would still do it from time to time.

What type of Scorpion do you have?


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

emperor


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ya lots of species will climb silicone becasue to them its pretty much just like driftwood, plants or any deco so they dont really see any dif


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Probly because you touch yourself at night and he doesn't wanna see that sh*t.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

If you think they climb the glass currently, then wait until they have babies. Both of my Emperors had babies. Before the babies' armor hardnes they are sticky, and the babies can really actually climb the glass. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

My female parabuthus does this fairly often late at night...going on 3 years now.


----------

